# Los Angeles, do we have to register



## G3tOv3rH3r3 (Jul 3, 2015)

*"This message is to remind you that as an independent contractor using the Uber Platform, you may be required to register your business with the Office of Finance of the City of Los Angeles and obtain a Tax Registration Certificate. The City of Los Angeles Office of Finance has more information on the rules for registration at this website ."*

This was in the email I got a few days ago in the Uber Partner weekly emails. I started Uber in June 2015, I do drop off and pick ups in downtown L.A. once in a while, so I know this does apply to me. I'm just wondering how many of you guys / gals in the area are actually registered? is this a must? sorry if it came off as a dumb question.


----------

